# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales

## madagricola

*AGOTADO*Temas similares: SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua

----------

